# Bobcat Taxidermy Mounts...



## El Gato Loco

Anyone have any bobcat mounts? I was posting these up on another forum and thought I would share here too.

I didn't take either of them, but I do like em on my wall.














A couple of mine are at the taxi now but it could be a year before I see them so these are keeping me company for now.


----------



## riverbottomhunter

Those look real good. Someday I hope to put one in my house


----------



## hassell

Yes Sir I sure would like one of those like that rug mount, think it would look good beside the Wolverine rug mount!! OH, or maybe the Goat!!


----------



## coyotehunter243

I like them myself my biggest problem is which pose to use for my own cats lol. There so many good ones! A person can't ever have to many mounts!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco

There are a few guys out there that do absolutely beautiful bobcat mounts. Unfortunately though, most just cannot pull it off. Not by my standards anyway (the standards that say it must look like a bobcat.














)


----------



## RoughNeck

Really nice lookin cats hopefully i'll get one this year


----------



## KC223

YOU WELL THIS WEEKEND IF YOU CAN HIT IT!!!!!


----------



## hassell

Really nice photos, sure makes you want to go out and find one!!!


----------



## youngdon

Those are some nice mounts and artwork Chris.


----------



## FLTrapper

Here are a few cats that I've done. First two were for customers and the last one is mine. (I didn't take the cat, but I bought the skin from a fur dealer I know and mounted it for last year's taxidermy competition)

I know these are not as good as those others posted above, but then again I have not done very many cats. 
They are definitely some of the more difficult animals to work with!


----------



## Furtaker

The biggest thing that makes a cat mount so good is it's face. That takes lots of practice and every few ever master the face.


----------



## El Gato Loco

KC223 said:


> YOU WELL THIS WEEKEND IF YOU CAN HIT IT!!!!!


It's hard to shoot straight when the whole truck is rocking back and forth from the snoring.


----------



## showmeyote

Chris, those are some awesome mounts, I think its the eyes that makes a cat mount, and the face. I really dont know whats wrong with me. I have takin 5 cats this season and didnt take not one to the taxidermist . I plan on having them tanned. I told my wife, i want to wait it out for a big spotted up male. The last cat i killed was really big, nice spots on it belly, but id like to have spots all over.


----------



## youngdon

I'm with furtaker on this one the face is where its at. The intensity in their eyes. have to say that the cat on the couch is probably the nicest cat I've seen.


----------



## showmeyote

Yes, youngdon, i agree. Looks like it could get up at anytime and walk off. I love those spots....


----------



## HowlinRed

I'm late to this tread Chris, but that first cat you showed is spot on. Who did that if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Some great cat mounts there Chris---very nice eye work______SB


----------



## El Gato Loco

HowlinRed said:


> I'm late to this tread Chris, but that first cat you showed is spot on. Who did that if you don't mind me asking.


That cat was done by Wayne @ Wildlife Art Studio: http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/

Hard guy to deal with... doesn't want to take on new work, would rather sell mounts on ebay (or so it seems). Sad, because he's one of the best cat taxi's i've found.


----------



## hassell

Yes Sad but True Chris, some of the few topend Taxi's around up here have gone the way of e-bay, they can make so much more money? If you can find some of the older Taxi's who had a taxi business or retired and maybe do some on the side is who you want to get. Guys like SB-10 who are suppose to retire (HA) are the ones to find, might take longer to get your mount BUT the price and quality are usually better, and besides they have a lot more tales to tell then a box shop!!!


----------



## youngdon

Plus one on that Rick, we've had a few shops who are doing just that.


----------



## El Gato Loco

What i don't understand is why they would rather sell a mount on eBay for $750 than mount a customers cat for $1200? The math just doesn't add up.


----------



## HowlinRed

Forgive me for being stupid, but where does he get his animals? Do people sell them to him, he mounts them, and sells them on e-bay:doh:


----------



## El Gato Loco

HowlinRed said:


> Forgive me for being stupid, but where does he get his animals? Do people sell them to him, he mounts them, and sells them on e-bay:doh:


A lot of guys buy them on ebay and then mount them. Lots of whole bobcats and taxidermy skinned pelts on there.


----------



## HowlinRed

Thats interesting. I did not know that. I could be wrong but I don't think that is doable in VA.


----------



## hassell

You can go to a fur auction and buy what ever you want for furs at least up here. Any furs that I trapped and sent to the auction were skinned, dried and I could have also sent to any taxi to have mounted.


----------



## HowlinRed

I guess if the taxi. had a fur buyers license it would OK. VA has some strange laws when it comes to stuff like that. I could "give" any animal away, they just don't want you to sell it.


----------



## LilBill

it is legal as long as it has proper tags.i know from experience cats are hard to work with as the cats dont match the forms that suppliers carry very well.most are too bulky in the chest and people try to put a female cat on a tom form just because measurments match.the anatomy is totally different.most taxidermists dont take enough measurements.chris, wayne (wildlife artist) is in my opinion the best in the business.he wraps his and doesnt use a foam form.


----------



## LilBill

here is one i did the other day.drying and not finished.it is a mantle mount .sorry for bad phone pic.


----------



## youngdon

Nice mount LilBill, I'd set that on my mantle anyday.


----------



## Mattuk

Chris Miller said:


> That cat was done by Wayne @ Wildlife Art Studio: http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/
> 
> Hard guy to deal with... doesn't want to take on new work, would rather sell mounts on ebay (or so it seems). Sad, because he's one of the best cat taxi's i've found.


Fantastic looking cats! Just had a look at his web site and boy does that guy know his stuff!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Thought I would revive this thread. I am waiting on 2 of my cats to come back from http://www.timberlandtaxidermy.net/ Hopefully I will see them within the next few months!!!


----------



## hassell

Chris Miller said:


> Thought I would revive this thread. I am waiting on 2 of my cats to come back from http://www.timberlandtaxidermy.net/ Hopefully I will see them within the next few months!!!


 They have some nice looking mounts in there gallery. About the same price range as here. If it costs a little more coming from a top notch taxi its well worth it -- years down the road you'll see the difference.


----------



## youngdon

You'll have to post pics of them along with the pic you took after the shot, Can't wait to see them.


----------



## LilBill

I am going to revive this thread again .I am fixing to mount one up soon along with a grey fox.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Bump... anyone having Bobcat taxi work done? Still waiting on my 2 cats to come back. Should be soon!


----------



## comcam

I have two cat mounts at the taxidermist right now. can't wait to get them back!


----------



## C2C

El Gato Loco said:


> Bump... anyone having Bobcat taxi work done? Still waiting on my 2 cats to come back. Should be soon!











Was searching back over old posts and came across this thread . Heres a good tom I caught about a year ago .


----------



## 220swift

very nice cat and mount!!


----------

